# AR CADPAT issued to troops in Alberta?



## MikeL (7 Mar 2006)

On another site someone said troops in Southern Alberta are issued AR CADPAT combats instead of TW CADPAT combats. Any truth to this? I think its BS, but just want to confirm.

Only people I've seen wear desert uniforms in Alberta was some Brits in Suffield.


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

AR Cadpat is not for use in Canada. No need for it.
AR Cadpat & desert boots are not for wear in Canada.

.... If you saw people with AR Cadpat - might of been members of TF106 immediately prior to deploying to Kandahar.... at that would make it believable.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Mar 2006)

Yes, the group from Pet and Gagetown who just returned were issued AR before their tour. They wore it the day they departed. So you may have saw people getting ready to leave.


----------



## MikeL (7 Mar 2006)

I never said guys in Canada wore AR CADPAT, some guy on another forum said Reservists in souther Alberta were issued AR CADPAT instead of TW because they were in a "arid region". I told the guy that was BS, but I just wanted to confirm.

Yea, I know the only time troops in Canada wear AR is when they depart an return from Afghanistan.


----------



## GO!!! (7 Mar 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> I never said guys in Canada wore AR CADPAT, some guy on another forum said Reservists in souther Alberta were issued AR CADPAT instead of TW because they were in a "arid region". *I told the guy that was BS*, but I just wanted to confirm.



And you were right - now which forum was this?  >


----------



## MikeL (7 Mar 2006)

An airsoft site, that has a handfull of guys think they are experts on certain military/army things an are right out of it.

If you brought the GO!!! show to it you'd make a lot of them cry lol


----------



## COBRA-6 (8 Mar 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> An airsoft site, that has a handfull of guys think they are experts on certain military/army things an are right out of it.



AAAAAARGH!!! Urge to kill rising, rising.... where's my rubber hose?


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Mar 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> An airsoft site......If you brought the GO!!! show to it you'd make a lot of them cry lol



It's a GO!!! Show special!!!

Go!!! shows some posers at an airsoft site what it's all about...Tune in, 8 O'clock, Saturday, on Prime Time!!!!


----------



## Lerch (8 Mar 2006)

I am so recording this!

So how prior to departure is CADPAT AR issued to troops?


----------



## Spanky (8 Mar 2006)

GO!!!!! be gentle now.........awww forget it.  Both barrels! :evil:


----------



## GO!!! (8 Mar 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> An airsoft site, that has a handfull of guys think they are experts on certain military/army things an are right out of it.
> 
> If you brought the GO!!! show to it you'd make a lot of them cry lol



Please provide a link, I have an hour or so to kill tonite...


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Please provide a link, I have an hour or so to kill tonite...



haahha right on show them who's boss


----------



## RangerRay (9 Mar 2006)

Actually, I think the arid pattern would be great for mid summer in the southern Prairies and in the Oknagan/Thompson-Nicola regions of BC...

...they'd stick out like sore thumbs in the green pattern!


----------



## Zartan (9 Mar 2006)

Perhaps the government is one step ahead of something for a change? ;D At the rate that the ground is going with the weather we've had this year, Alberta may very well need some Arid camo in a short time.


----------



## 762gunner (7 Apr 2006)

Is this AR cadpat what the OpFor guys are wearing in Wainwright?  It LOOKS like the same stuff.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Apr 2006)

I can't believe this thread is still going.

Geo minor correction.  Desert boots have been worn on Ex's in the summer in my unit.


----------



## GO!!! (8 Apr 2006)

Redneck said:
			
		

> Is this AR cadpat what the OpFor guys are wearing in Wainwright?  It LOOKS like the same stuff.



That is the old desert cbts, it is also stuffed with straw and wood and used for bayonet dummies.

AR CADPAT looks like this; http://www.hyperstealth.com/CADPAT-MARPAT.htm


----------



## opfor (13 Apr 2006)

Redneck said:
			
		

> Is this AR cadpat what the OpFor guys are wearing in Wainwright?  It LOOKS like the same stuff.



no we at OPFOR wearing is the old american desert cam.


----------



## MikeM (13 Apr 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> I am so recording this!
> 
> So how prior to departure is CADPAT AR issued to troops?


I've had mine since Feb... deploying in Aug.


----------

